# Help!! XFX GeForce FX 5500 & DirectX 9.0c



## Zero-T (Sep 22, 2005)

I recently built a new PC. It was about time I stepped up, I've been running a P2-233 for EVER. Problem is every time I try to load DirectX 9.0c my computer either locks up or blue screens on me during the load process. My first thought was that I got my hands on a corrupted installation, but after a few downloads from different places I believe that it is more likely my video card. Any suggestions/solutions would be greatly appreciated. Computer specs follow:

Gigabyte 7VT600P-RX Motherboard
AMD Athlon XP 3200+/512Kb cache/400Mhz FSB/Socket A/Barton Core CPU
512Mb Ultra PC3200 DDR 400 Mhz Memory
Seagate Barracuda 250Gb EIDE/8Mb cache/ATA-100 Hard Drive
XFX GeForce FX5500 8X AGP/256Mb DDRTV/DVI Video Card(NOT using DVI port right now)
Ultra Xconnect 400watt power supply

Fresh load of Windows 2000 Pro (including all MS updates except .NET)
NO other software loaded yet

Thank you in advance for any help!

Zero-T


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

check agp drivers,


----------



## tinyhu (Sep 7, 2005)

Try reinstalling the drivers for your GeForce card, here is a link to the most recent GeForce drivers:

http://download.nvidia.com/Windows/78.01/78.01_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

You may have had a bad install from the CD that came with the video card (assuming that's what you used to install it). Download that and install it, reboot, then try installing DirectX.


----------



## Zero-T (Sep 22, 2005)

I downloaded the drivers from the provided link and tried them, no change to original problem. I then went into the BIOS and changed my AGP speed from auto to 8x and changed the apperature size from 128Mb to 256Mb. Went to XFX site and downloaded & installed their beta drivers. All went well, DirectX finally went through a complete installation, BUT, every time I run dxdiag I come up with a ksproxy.ax error. I can "End Task" on dxdiag close the error window and continue to run with no ill effects but It's apparently still not installed properly. The main thing I notice is when I'm browsing the web, shockwave and flash files make the screen flicker (Bad) and the resolution on shockwave games is VERY blocky (seems like pixel size is too large). Other than that everything else on the PC appears normally.


----------

